# rod refinishing



## jimmyschimmies (Jul 12, 2010)

got my hands on a Kunnan 80 class rod that the gel coat around the guides has become yellowish and cracking in some spots. any advice on where to take and have it re coated or wrapped? and how much does this procedure usually run?


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

ill do the whole thing for $100 plus supplies. ive been doing it for a few years and am very good at it. will be the best rod you own once finished. pm me if interested


----------



## jimmyschimmies (Jul 12, 2010)

what is this entailing? i.e what will you be doing?


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

lol forgot your new and aanything you want. ill redo the whol thing with whatever colors you want


----------



## jimmyschimmies (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm not new son!! I was inquiring what i would be getting done for that price!


----------



## jimmyschimmies (Jul 12, 2010)

what would materials cost and how long would this take to get back


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

To do a rod like that, if you don't replace the guides, your looking at like 10.00 for materials at the most. Its about .40 cents per coat of finish and depending on the complexity of the buttwrap and underwraps maybe 6 bucks worth of thread, then the miscellaneous cost for razorblades and disposable brushes, if you use them.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

i wont charge all that. im talkin if you need new guides, reel seat, etc. the $100 includes thread and such. and a week to two weeks


----------



## jimmyschimmies (Jul 12, 2010)

gimmie a call so i can discuss it with you

James
2144367000


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

now?


----------



## jimmyschimmies (Jul 12, 2010)

when ever i dont care


----------

